# Pregnant guppy and guppy fry questions



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So I have 3 males and two females. My mom ignored me when I said 1 male and 3 females. So yeah. One of the females came pregnant. When I knew she could birth any day I separated her and the other female so she wouldn't be alone into another tank. And I woke up this morning to a few guppy fry. Without thinking I netted and cupped out 5 guppy fry and put them into one of my 1 gallon hospital tanks. 

So heres my most important questions I would like answered. 

Diamond(Mother guppy): Should I have waited to pull out the babies? I wasn't even sure if she was done. I don't think so because her stomach is still pretty black. I was just extremely worried her or Zora would eat the fry.

Feeding: How many times a day? Should I crush up TetraColor Tropical Flakes( Thats what the adults eat) or I have a freshly unopened API Tropical Flakes. I don't have a way to get any fry food yet so crushed flakes are the best their gonna have to deal with until I get to a pet store or find some online after my mom gets paid again. 

Will adding a marimo moss ball benefit the fry any? I have 6 three in each of my bigger tanks so I can spare one for them if it will benefit them.

How can I tell if the fry are healthy? They are hard to see so I don't know if I will be able to get any pictures. 


(Less important questions)

Would it be okay to add pink gravel (Newly bought yesterday so unopened) and one of my fake plants from my other tanks. 

Would algae hurt the fry? Both my bigger tanks have algae so if I use a plant from one of them it might bring the algae with it. 


I have never ever raised any type of fry before so this is new. By the way I'll probably be either selling the fry when their bigger or giving them to my brothers girlfriend. Shes interested in my guppies and my ghost shrimp so I told her if any of the fry or shrimp larvae survive I'd give her some. Right now one of my shrimp is carrying eggs.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I often remove the fry as the fish gives birth if I'm there to watch. Otherwise sometimes the mom will take a break from birthing to snack on the fry!

Use whichever flakes have more protein. 

Any plants are good, add them! 

The fry should be active, not constant zipping necessarily, but a decent amount of swimming. When you feed their bellies should become very large and round. 

Don't add any gravel. It makes daily vacuuming of the bottom very difficult and it's harder to see all the food particles and any dead fry. 

Algae is healthy for fry. I make sure all my fry tanks have a constant supply. They will feed on it readily.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Mkay well I added pink gravel its like really pink with a few purple. Still had to see them but not as bad as when it had nothing in there. The only problems I'm having trouble with is telling if their eating. I crushed up the flakes their parents eat really good but since its hard to follow five at the same time I'm not sure. I have a green fake plant which came from my guppy tank and I put a moss ball. Heres a picture I managed to take before my phone died.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

And I've been keeping my room really hot so the bowl stays at 79F


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Sometimes gets up to 80-81 but thats the only spike I've seen. I only managed to catch two in the picture I think but if you need more I can try after I get a new phone charger.


----------

